# Bad ammonia burn



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey i just ordered a gold spilo and when i opened his bag it had feces all over in the water. I put him in my tank and by the next day i started to see a white spot start on his side, i checked all my water params and they checked out to be good. I added some salt and have kept the light off. It seems to be getting worse or seems to be healing. Well i turned on the light this morning and he kinda freaked out and swam around real fast and the white patches kinda peeled off and now i can see how bad the ammonia burn really was. It looks like hes got chunks of meat missing where the ammonia ate at him. I am adding melafix and keeping the light off. What else can i do to help him. Ill be posting up some pics tonight....


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

you seem to be doing everything right. maybe turn the temperature up a bit . maybe treat pimafix in conjunction witht he melafx and salt to prevent fungus.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Heres the pics, its pretty nasty


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone think this is really bad?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

damn well it does look nasty, but hopefully he will heal fine


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

ive seen alot worse and for the fish to make an excellent recovery. i think Akskirmish had a rhom with real bad ammo burn but hes in good nick now!
i think your mac will be fine provided you keep the treatment up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Seem to be doing things right man-Just wait it out now and see how things go-

Oh and FYI-It's a nice case,But I have seen much worse


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya i have been adding melafix, im gunna just add the suggested amount for 7 days like it says. Ive been treating him for 3 days melafix and the 2 days before that i just had salt in the tank. Ive been keeping the light off all the time cuz he really freaks when its on. Other than the ammonia burn this is one of the best looking gold spilos ive ever seen with real nice red eyes


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I had the same problem. Did not realize it was ammonia burn.... my ignorance.

I treated with salt, and has been about 2 weeks. I still see signs of it, but looks, 80% better. So your Spilo should do just fine.

2. Question.. Melafix / Primafix > should these also be used in conjuction with our great friend - Salt

3. Can we expect the P's to make a full, non-scarring recovery?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Well my spilo may look bad but i think hes feeling pretty good and is on his way to recovery. Ive fed him 4 or 5 times and he snatches the food before it even hits the bottom. Ill post more pics up as he starts to really heal


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

healing should be a breeze. AK skirmish had a harder time curing a fish.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Heres pic of my spilo,he is not done healing yet just wanted to show progress. Hes had about 8 days healing from the first pics i post and these. Hes not shy at all and ate from my hand..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

looks alot better. My eigenmanni did not have burn half as bad and took a month to completely heal. Usually only salt and clean water is all you need. Good job.


----------

